# je suis affamé / j'ai faim



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Est-ce que je peux dire "Je suis affamé" au lieu de dire "J'ai faim" ?
La deuxième proposition me paraît bien moins utilisée en france non ?
Car je ne l'ai entendu qu'une fois dans les films français

La fille à son père : Je suis vachement affamée

Merci d'avance de votre réponse 
Iman


----------



## SwissPete

Quand tu as faim, tu as faim ; quant tu es affamé, tu as très faim.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Ah c'est cela donc la différence !!
Et c'est courante cette expression ? je ne l'entends pas beaucoup dans les films.
Merci de votre réponse pete.


----------



## Puss

Bonjour,
Oui, les 2 expressions s'emploient couramment.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci à vous aussi Puss
Y a-t-il aussi une autre expression pour avoir soif ?


----------



## SwissPete

Oui : être assoiffé / assoiffée.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

C'est chouette ! 
Ca y est ! 
Merci beaucoup SwissPete.


----------



## EUTUDIANTE

Salut ma sœur
les deux expressions s'emploient , mais l'expression(assoiffé) est moins utilisée 
Pour les films comme j'ai déjà dis , la langue utilisée est plus familière que le français de littérature 
C'est ça le problèmes chez les apprenants et surtout les débutants 
Bonne continuation


----------



## Nanon

SwissPete said:


> Oui : être assoiffé / assoiffée.


Et aussi : être altéré(e).
Une boisson qui enlève la soif désaltère.


----------



## Gwynplaine

Nanon said:


> Et aussi : être altéré(e).


Moi je ne l'ai jamais entendu, ça. C'est peut-être un régionalisme ?


----------



## pointvirgule

On dit aussi :_ j__e meurs de faim, je meurs de soif_.


----------



## Nanon

Altéré, un régionalisme ? Pas du tout... voir ici.
On l'écrit plus qu'on ne le dit, je vous le concède.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais plutôt que, contrairement à _désaltéré_ qui est relativement courant, on ne *dit* jamais _altéré_ dans le sens _qui a soif_ – en tout cas pas dans mon entourage – et que c'est donc un terme relevant exclusivement de la langue écrite…


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Rebonjour et merci beaucoup à vous tous !

C'est juste pour résumer, ajouter qqs autres expressions, et poser une autre question sur ce sujet :

*1- le Résumé :*
Avoir (très) faim / avoir (très) soif
être affamé / être assoiffé / être altéré(e) ---- > (moins courant).
Mourir de faim / mourir de soif

*2- Qqs autres expressions :*
Avoir une faim de loup
Avoir une de ces faims / avoir une de ces soifs

*3- Ma nouvelle question :*
Que pensez-vous de l'expression : Avoir l'estomac dans les talons ? 
Est-ce courant dans le langage de tous les jours ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## albyz

Bonjour,

on pourrait ajouter également une version populaire/argotique de "avoir très faim": "avoir la dalle".



IMANAKBARI said:


> Que pensez-vous de l'expression : Avoir l'estomac dans les talons ?


C'est une jolie expression imagée, assez courante.


----------



## VanOo

_Avoir l'estomac dans les talons_ est une expression qui sera comprise par tout le monde mais peu utilisée par les "djeunes".

_Avoir la dalle_ est très fréquent.
Aussi, dans l'ordre du plus en plus affamé:
_J'ai un petit creux
__J'ai une fringale
__Crever la dalle, crever de soif_


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucouo Albyz et VanOo, c'est excellent !


----------

